# The "ultimate" framing hammer



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

This guy is a real winner.


Follow along if you can...


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, what a terrible idea. I'm pretty sure I saw that guy on that show shark tank for another one of his "ideas":whistling


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Can I have my 12 minutes back please? That fold out thing would be a blood blister makin machine. And how much would it have to weigh to not brake when you applied that much torque? Might as well use a crow bar. POS


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Wow, what a terrible idea. I'm pretty sure I saw that guy on that show shark tank for another one of his "ideas":whistling


Yes it is the same guy.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

In 3 seconds, I didn't trust him. He sucks at selling.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Ninjaframer said:


> Can I have my 12 minutes back please?


That's how I felt, but figured if I lost that precious time so should everyone else. I'm selfish like that.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Anyone can glue a bunch of shiz together- that doesn't make a good invention- it makes a pile of shiz.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

In fact it reminded me of what Jesse James always says about the OCC chopper guys just piling stuff onto there bikes. you loose basic function with too many accessories.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dig the Tibone. My brother tried it for a day and still prefers his 25 oz wood handled Estwing.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

OK first off that estwing hammer he is basing his off sucked to begin with. Now he wants to add a leverage handle to pull nails or pinch your palm with every swing. I would never touch that thing.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I actually went out of my way and posted a comment on his youtube video. That is so bad of an idea and he really needs someone to tell him he needs some honest sales training.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Kent Whitten said:


> I actually went out of my way and posted a comment on his youtube video. That is so bad of an idea and he really needs someone to tell him he needs some honest sales training.


You think this is bad you should have seen him on Shark Tank.

Total coincidence he is an expert on framing as well.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok!! I get it... I'll stop trying to sell it...


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Another Snake Oil salesman. I've yet to see any of the "Ultimate" hammers prove their worth. This POS is no exception.

I just picked up the Vaughan 19 oz. hickory handled Cali at HD for $5. I'm pretty sure it'll bang nails as well as any other hammer on the market.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Another Snake Oil salesman. I've yet to see any of the "Ultimate" hammers prove their worth. This POS is no exception.
> 
> I just picked up the Vaughan 19 oz. hickory handled Cali at HD for $5. I'm pretty sure it'll bang nails as well as any other hammer on the market.


This guy just had a bad idea right out of the gates. Who ever told him to run with it is just a big of a moron. So let me ask Riz when was the last you pulled your hammer out and twirled it like a baton? Wtf was that guy even saying half the time. 
Oh and on another note i don't like the fact you guys were picking those up for $5   but good score and nice to see ya posting.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

this is just plain stupid.. its nothing more than the square head estwing with a sharktooth on the back of it.. and the totally stupid leverage thing that folds up.. give me a break.. this guy doesnt stand a chance.. id rather take a **** on the front steps of the police station than use that thing to pound nails


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> This guy just had a bad idea right out of the gates. Who ever told him to run with it is just a big of a moron. So let me ask Riz when was the last you pulled your hammer out and twirled it like a baton? Wtf was that guy even saying half the time.
> Oh and on another note i don't like the fact you guys were picking those up for $5   but good score and nice to see ya posting.


Thanks. Yeah, I don't buy too much into the glitz and glam of the hammer world....and when I see a guy twirling his hammer, I assume he's spent too much time polishing his tool instead of mastering his trade.:whistling I'll use my $3 HF hammer to knock some s#!t around on a trim job and my $5 Vaughan when framing.

When I see a guy with a fancy hammer, the first thing I ask him is if it makes him a better carpenter....then ask him if he wants to have a hammer challenge.:clap::thumbup::clap::laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I don't buy too much into the glitz and glam of the hammer world....and when I see a guy twirling his hammer, I assume he's spent too much time polishing his tool instead of mastering his trade.:whistling I'll use my $3 HF hammer to knock some s#!t around on a trim job and my $5 Vaughan when framing.
> 
> When I see a guy with a fancy hammer, the first thing I ask him is if it makes him a better carpenter....then ask him if he wants to have a hammer challenge.:clap::thumbup::clap::laughing:


Dont get me wrong i have the "fancy" hammers but it's what works for me. But this is just plan stupid and no i am not getting into a nailing challenge with you lol


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> Dont get me wrong i have the "fancy" hammers but it's what works for me. But this is just plan stupid and no i am not getting into a nailing challenge with you lol


Just busting nads man.I know lots of CT regulars have the fancy hammers. Just haven't seen any super impressive hammer challenge vids shot with them.:whistling

You can't blame me for trying to incite HC3 :laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

good call cc. i bought into the fancy hammer but that was because i was waking up in the middle of hte nigh 4 x a week with my elbow screaming at me when i was framing 7 days a week 10 hrs a day.... major improvement.. then i realized how much less chance theer is of my toolbelt dragging my pants down by carrying a lighter hammer

no one needs or wants to see my pants down..


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I still don't think the tool makes you better, more efficient yes but better? Being good comes from experience and desire to be the best. No tool gives you that. in fact I believe the opposite- fancy tools have made carpenters dependent on technology, it used to be that builders mathematics was a necessity to learn- now calculators and spreadsheets have eliminated the need for learning higher math. Same with lots of things- once you become dependent on technology I think you loose creative thinking process. Don't get me wrong- I have a spiffy laser and use the hell out of it


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Dmitry said:


> Wonder what would change having an expensive accessory on my belt that I hardly even use.
> 
> I believe there are far more important ways of investing your money tool wise than buying titanium fancy-shmancy hammers, it's pretty ridiculous when a guy with a stiletto doesn't have a laser or a decent level.


Well I guess I'm not all that ridiculous since i have more than one of both. So I am pretty sure if i feel the need I'll wear my "fancy-shmancy" hammer. I bought my first over 10yrs ago and haven't had a elbow pain since. So ill call it a great investment.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

CanningCustom said:


> Spoken like someone who doesn't own one


Exactly:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont think the Tibone hits quite as hard as a wood handled 25 oz Estwing, but it is way smoother. :thumbsup:

It does sink a nail smoother than a 22 oz steel handled Estwing, which I thought was a smooth hammer until I got the Tibone. 

Dmitry, my point of view on your thought on a "fancy hammer":

Does a plain jane SUV get you around as good as one with leather and options? Yes. But for some reason my wife seemed to like the options....

My iron sight 30-30 drops white tails as good as my customized Browning, but I dig the Browning...

My old 85 3/4 Scotsdale got me around as a young tradesman just fine, but I like my crew cab with options...

You can see a football game on a 25" , but its nicer on a 50"....

Point is, often certain things make tasks or past times more efficient, other times its just something you want and can afford.

I built the same quality projects in CLC bags and an Estwing. I just enjoy the Tibone and Oxys better, and they are more comfortable. :thumbsup:

We could all drive model Ts and use 13 point hand saws....


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jaws said:


> I built the same quality projects in CLC bags and an Estwing. I just enjoy the Tibone and Oxys better, and they are more comfortable. :thumbsup:
> 
> We could all drive model Ts and use 13 point hand saws....


Hey! I still use those CLC bags.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> Hey! I still use those CLC bags.


Still have one pair one a hook in my shop, one of my hands is using my old trim bags. They are good bags :thumbsup:

Actually the ones my hand is using are AWPs.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jaws said:


> Still have one pair one a hook in my shop, one of my hands is using my old trim bags. They are good bags :thumbsup:
> 
> Actually the ones my hand is using are AWPs.


I tried the suspender thing for a while and found all I was doing with those was overloading them.

...that and I never got used to the straps over my shoulders.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> I tried the suspender thing for a while and found all I was doing with those was overloading them.
> 
> ...that and I never got used to the straps over my shoulders.


I havent worn bags without suspenders since I started doing commerciwl concrete forms back in the day. I even wear them when Im trimming. Different strokes...


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I dont think the Tibone hits quite as hard as a wood handled 25 oz Estwing, but it is way smoother. :thumbsup:
> 
> It does sink a nail smoother than a 22 oz steel handled Estwing, which I thought was a smooth hammer until I got the Tibone.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong guys, if you constantly use the hammer enough to give you a tennis elbow by all means -I would buy the best hammer out there.

We all like nice things, I just like to use them, for example my nice Oxys -they are on my hips almost every day all day long, as for the hammer I don't hand bang anything.
As I understand its more of a collectors item to some of you, some actually drive nails all day long.


----------

